# Mousey Photos



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

This is Reeces. My chocolate and tan buck with a band. He is the tamest little mouse. I didn't have to work at all to tame him. He was just naturally tame. He is the half-brother/uncle to Ritz, Rolo and Triona (2nd). I'm not sure if he is the full brother or half-brother of Aeira and Nemo. (two litters were born at the exact same time)


















This is Ritz. My BEW buck. He is becoming tame. I'm thinking I'm going to keep him too. 
I couldn't get him to turn around... Its a nice picture of his bum?.... I guess...? lol..









I had to pick him up and turn him around... and... he still wouldn't let me take a good picture of him. Oh well..









This is Rolo. My long hair pied black buck. He's not as tame as Reeces, but I'm keeping him because I like his floofiness.




































I'll add more pictures later.. I don't have any more time at the moment.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Oohh Reeces is so cute! Love the colour.. Give him to me!  also I have to second your love for the third buck's floofiness!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Reeces is mine.  You can't have him!

Here is Aeira. She is Kristell and Avicii's daughter, so she is sister to Rolo and Ritz.



























Here is Nemo. Named such because her left ear is tiny and notched... she was born like this. She's the runt of the litter... I didn't expect her to live to begin with, but she did. She will always be a pet.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is the new Triona.. She is named after her mother who I still miss dearly.... :/ http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=20882
I believe Triona (2nd) is a lavender? or lilac? banded doe.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

The following mice are not of the same parents as the ones above. They do share the same grandfather though.

This is Vena, a broken black doe. She is the sister of Meriel and Ffion.


















This is Meriel, another broken black doe. She is sister to Vena and Ffion.









And this is Ffion, another broken black doe and sister to Vena and Meriel.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Awwh! By "naturally tame" I would say as baby's from day one or two they were handled at least twice a day and this continues into he/she sold them.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I raised all these mice. I did hold them all daily, but some lapped up the attention and others didn't care for it.


----------

